# Man who named his son "Adolf Hitler" is at it again



## Kaickul (Aug 11, 2013)

A New Jersey Nazi lover marched into a New Jersey courthouse wearing a full Third Reich uniform Monday in a bid to obtain visitation rights for his son.
Heath Campbell, who named his first son Adolf Hitler and had all four of his children taken away from him by Garden State authorities, insists he is a good father  despite his reverence for the man behind the Holocaust.
I want my children back, Campbell told the Daily News.
I love my children with all my heart and soul. Im a father and I deserve the right to be a father.
The 40-year-old Third Reich admirer  who first came under scrutiny in 2008 when a supermarket refused to write Happy Birthday Adolf Hitler on a cake for his son  said he wore his Nazi garb to Hunterdon County Family Court because he feels comfortable in the bizarre attire.
The outfit is an authentic Nazi uniform from World War II and features medals, knee-high boots and an armband like the one that Hitler used to wear, said Campbell, who has swastika tattoos on his arms and neck.

I like the swastika. It brings me good luck, I feel, he said.
Campbell said he doesnt have a job, but he claims he can provide for his young children, ages 7, 6, 5 and 18 months. He was in court Monday seeking permission to see his youngest child, Hons Heinrich, who was less than a day old when the state took him away.
I have a house and stuff  everything they would need, said Campbell, who denies the Holocaust but believes Hitler was right to target Jewish people. Their rooms are already set up.

I want to raise my kids the way I want to, he added.
Hons has been adopted by the same family that adopted his two daughters, said Campbell. His son, who he referred to simply as Hitler, is with another family.


They call it legal adoption  I call it black marketing, he said.

Campbell contends authorities took his children away because he gave them Nazi-themed names  not because he and his wife were unfit parents.
There was no negligence or abuse or domestic violence, Campbell said. That was a bunch of stir-up by the Jews, the Jewish government.
The Nazi nut and his spouse are now separated, said Campbell, who showed up to court Monday with a woman also wearing Reich clothing.
She gave up her rights to the children, he said of his wife. I will not. I will not surrender.
I miss my kids with all my heart, he added. I cry every night. Theyre all I think about. If I eat a bowl of cereal in the morning, I see their face.
Campbell said he cant understand why people dont approve of his vile views.
I dont do hate crimes or nothing, he said. His custody case continues later this month.


And that's the news from New Jersey, folks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2013)

As a Jew, I'm okay with this guy having the right to be a "Nazi fan". Let him, it's a free country. As long as he's not physically hurting anyone. 

Part of living in a free society with the freedom of speech is the _privilege_ of being offended by folks you don't agree with. 

As long as he has the means to provide for his children, he should be allowed to at least see them. Granted, I'd like to see what conditions at home are like, not from a racial angle, but an overall well being perspective. 

The way I see it, if those of certain religions can preach to their children that gays are sinners who will go to Hell or that women aren't equal or that those who don't believe in the same invisible man in the sky are evil, this guy can have his kids. Lets keep the standards even.


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody has a right to be a fan of whatever they want, WWII, Nazi culture, snuff films, whatever, but keep it in the home if it's outspoken against another people. This is the kind of sh*t that makes NJ an embarassing place.


----------



## bnosam (Aug 12, 2013)

This guy is truly an idiot, but still he shouldn't have his kids taken away unless he's doing something truly unfit.


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree that he should have the right to see his kids, but the whole thing is absurd. Even if the court claims they have no care for his choice in attire, they do to some extent. It has a part in their decision. He has to understand that. 

Before court that day, I almost know for a fact that he questioned wearing the uniform. The simple fact that he'd rather stand up for that instead of deciding to wear what is commonly accepted to be presentable attire says that he isn't doing everything in his power to see his children. 

It's like this, if I thought I'd have a higher chance of getting my kids back if I chose to wear different clothes, you'd best believe that I'd wear my Sunday best. 

Now this isn't taking away from his capabilities as a father or spouse or anything else, but c'mon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2013)

tyler_faith_08 said:


> I agree that he should have the right to see his kids, but the whole thing is absurd. Even if the court claims they have no care for his choice in attire, they do to some extent. It has a part in their decision. He has to understand that.
> 
> Before court that day, I almost know for a fact that he questioned wearing the uniform. The simple fact that he'd rather stand up for that instead of deciding to wear what is commonly accepted to be presentable attire says that he isn't doing everything in his power to see his children.
> 
> ...



Though, attire shouldn't matter. 

Should they hold other religious (Nazism is analogous to religion to a lot of these folks.) attire in question? No. Like I said, there shouldn't be a double standard like this. 

Justice is supposed to be blind, right?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder if the youngest kid's name is actually "Hons," or if the person who wrote the article is just an idiot who has never seen "Hans" in writing and wrote it down like it sounds "phonetically."

EDIT: That or perhaps the father is an idiot who didn't know how it's spelled, but I'm inclined to believe that someone obsessed enough with the Nazis to dress up like one in court and name his children after them has picked up a book or two on the subject.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I wonder if the youngest kid's name is actually "Hons," or if the person who wrote the article is just an idiot who has never seen "Hans" in writing and wrote it down like it sounds "phonetically."
> 
> EDIT: That or perhaps the father is an idiot who didn't know how it's spelled, but I'm inclined to believe that someone obsessed enough with the Nazis to dress up like one in court and name his children after them has picked up a book or two on the subject.



I wonder if his middle name is Dieckhoff? 

Or, as the writer of the article would say: "DickHoff".


----------



## Origin (Aug 12, 2013)

I keep doing double-takes to make sure this isn't an Onion article. Christ.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 12, 2013)

Land of the free indeed.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 12, 2013)

As a german jew. He looks pist.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 12, 2013)

I married to jewish girl. He should be allowed custody of his children as long as their needs are met.


----------



## Edika (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with most of you guys about freedom of speech and belief and as much as people like him annoy me I can tolerate them as long as they don't act on their hate filled ideology. However I am not sure it's such a bad thing being away from influences and ideologies like this guy will pass on to his children. Creating like minded individuals is a form a of psychological abuse as the whole basis of Nazism was to debase people of "non-pure" races to less than human status that should be exterminated. He may not act out his ideology but it doesn't mean his children wouldn't when they would reach adolescence.
I see that with the rising tide of right wing extremists Nazi-lovers in my home country that have started acting out their ideology to illegal immigrants. The police doesn't do anything because a lot of them are part of it and the illegal immigrants are officially non existent. These people have kids that indoctrinate them in the same manner.


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 12, 2013)

Edika said:


> I agree with most of you guys about freedom of speech and belief and as much as people like him annoy me I can tolerate them as long as they don't act on their hate filled ideology. However I am not sure it's such a bad thing being away from influences and ideologies like this guy will pass on to his children. Creating like minded individuals is a form a of psychological abuse as the whole basis of Nazism was to debase people of "non-pure" races to less than human status that should be exterminated. He may not act out his ideology but it doesn't mean his children wouldn't when they would reach adolescence.
> I see that with the rising tide of right wing extremists Nazi-lovers in my home country that have started acting out their ideology to illegal immigrants. The police doesn't do anything because a lot of them are part of it and the illegal immigrants are officially non existent. These people have kids that indoctrinate them in the same manner.



+1 hate erodes the earth, generation after generation


----------



## Emil357 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lemmy has almost the same outfit.. He also think it's comfortable, but never harms anyone. I think it's weird, but there are so much weird stuff going on. Some people even dress up like Elvis...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea, Even hitler had a gf.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 12, 2013)

"*Campbell said he doesn&#8217;t have a job, but he claims he can provide for his young children*"

With what? Wellfare/Gov't assistance? .... this guy.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Government doesnt take your children simply because of racial agenda. Skewed reporting imo


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 12, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Government doesnt take your children simply because of racial agenda. Skewed reporting imo



This is the country that threw a kid in prison for making a sarcastic comment on Facebook.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 12, 2013)

I think if they do give him his kids back, he'll indoctrinate them with Nazi ideology, his kids will go to school talking about killing Jews and stuff, and back to foster care they go.

I agree that he deserves his right to be a father to his kids IF the kids are going to be well-fed and cared for properly. However, the ideals of a Nazi fanatic, or in this case EXTREME Nazi fanatic, aren't exactly what I presume to be safe for children to experience and learn. 

I'd imagine his kids to grow up like the two main characters from the movie "Gummo" but with a bunch of Nazi ideals and secondhand aggression towards foreigners. 


I say let him have them, but with regular social services visits for a couple years just to make sure this n*gga ain't plotting some crazy shit.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 12, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I think if they do give him his kids back, he'll indoctrinate them with Nazi ideology, his kids will go to school talking about killing Jews and stuff, and back to foster care they go.
> 
> I agree that he deserves his right to be a father to his kids IF the kids are going to be well-fed and cared for properly. However, the ideals of a Nazi fanatic, or in this case EXTREME Nazi fanatic, aren't exactly what I presume to be safe for children to experience and learn.
> 
> ...




Yeah this is one of my concerns as well, but my main concern is the fact that he is unemployed. How the hell is he gonna take care of 4 kids without a job?
The fact that he is a Nazi worshipper is going to blacklist him from ever finding meaningful work, so he either lives the rest of his life on the dole, or else he has to keep the nazi love under wraps.

In the end, I don't feel sorry for him because he did it to himself. There's no way he can provide for those kids, so he shouldn't have them.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 12, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> This is the country that threw a kid in prison for making a sarcastic comment on Facebook.




Sure. Lets see all facts before jumping to conclusions, shall we? Tgis is a desperate ploy for attention without seeing facts.


Btw, not sure how you are confusing "terrorism" with "sarcasm"....





If klan members and westboro dicks can have children, theres no reason this racist pile cant.... UNLESS he was found to be an unfit parent.

As much as you or i may hate this behavior, its not a reason to deprive children from their parents. Basically, theres more to the story here, and we should reserve judgement until FACTS (not speculation) are presented.


----------



## wat (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any details about the actual case?


I seriously doubt his kids were taken away because the father is a neo-nazi. We know he doesn't have a job, for starters.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 12, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Sure. Lets see all facts before jumping to conclusions, shall we? Tgis is a desperate ploy for attention without seeing facts.
> 
> 
> Btw, not sure how you are confusing "terrorism" with "sarcasm"....



I was simply stating that I wouldn't put anything past people anymore.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 12, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As a Jew, I'm okay with this guy having the right to be a "Nazi fan". Let him, it's a free country. As long as he's not physically hurting anyone.



As a "nearly jew" (because 90% of my family is jewish but my grandfather decided to marry a girl from Auvergne, go figure...) I still think tolerating this and making it allowable is what fosters new "fans". A good way to make an ideology disappear is...to make it disappear. True, some same thing might rise up on its own one day, but cultivating the memory only guarantees the ideology lives on. I take racism to be an acquired trait.
Which makes me wish the people in Palestine agreed to my 100% working peace plan: separate all the biys and girls and pair them with a member from the other community. Next generation: problem solved. Sometimes sex can be the answer.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is what he (the guy who named his son Hitler) said: 

"I miss my kids with all my heart,&#8221; he added. &#8220;I cry every night. They&#8217;re all I think about".

Tough s__t asshole. Think about all of the grieving/surviving Jewish families who lost family members during the Holocaust. Oh wait, I forgot, you don't believe the Holocaust happened.  How does it feel that a strong organized force (U.S. government) takes your family members away and you can't do anythink about it? Pretty much what the Third Reich did to millions of helpless Jewish individuals, huh? Instead of thinking about where to get your next Nazi costume, maybe you should do some deep thinking.

I don't always agree with what the U.S. government does but I am on side with them on this one.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey, this is the guys right.If you tell this guy he cant be a parent and name his kids what he wants, were does it stop? Who is the judge? 

This is why we have the constitution. And just because people dont like this doesnt mean the constitution is suddenly bypassable. 

I think hes wacko, but IMO, hes NO more wacko than people who believe in a fictional man in the sky and teach their kids the same belief but as a fact and not just a belief.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 12, 2013)

CPS doesn't typically have a lot of power (compared to rich families and/or the ad litem on the case) so if the judge sided with them then there was a fairly solid case IMO.

People without jobs manage to keep their kids all the time, but as soon as CPS gets involved that is a red flag that if not remedied will result in you losing your children. It's one of those things where they don't care until they are actually involved.

I'd be like 90% certain his attire is completely secondary to why he lost his children.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 13, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Hey, this is the guys right.If you tell this guy he cant be a parent and name his kids what he wants, were does it stop? Who is the judge?
> 
> This is why we have the constitution. And just because people dont like this doesnt mean the constitution is suddenly bypassable.



You're right. He does have a right to do what he's doing. He is protected by the Constitution. But what about the rights that his children have? Do they have a right to talk, hang out and be friends with other people who are not white? Him and his wife, or whatever, as adults, have already made their decision. They chose to hate people who are not white. They can do that because the Constitution allows them to. 

The government doesn't care about them (Nazi parents). They care about the children because they want them to have the freedom to make their own choices in life. If they (Nazi parents) have custody of the children, they (parents) will make the choice for them. And that's to hate other people. That's why I'm on side with the government on this one. They are giving the children a chance at life without preconception of other people.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 13, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Hey, this is the guys right.If you tell this guy he cant be a parent and name his kids what he wants, were does it stop? Who is the judge?



Only semi-related, but don't some countries have naming laws? Laws that state you have to get special government permission in order to give your child a name that isn't on an officially approved government list of names, or something like that? I vaguely recall that being the case in Denmark, which isn't generally a country that gets thrown around when people talk about the government restricting people's freedoms.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> You're right. He does have a right to do what he's doing. He is protected by the Constitution. But what about the rights that his children have? Do they have a right to talk, hang out and be friends with other people who are not white? Him and his wife, or whatever, as adults, have already made their decision. They chose to hate people who are not white. They can do that because the Constitution allows them to.



Max has a point 


MaxOfMetal said:


> The way I see it, if those of certain religions can preach to their children that gays are sinners who will go to Hell or that women aren't equal or that those who don't believe in the same invisible man in the sky are evil, this guy can have his kids. Lets keep the standards even.


----------



## estabon37 (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with those who can't shake the feeling that there's more to this guy's case than simple obsession with Nazism. Check this out if you have 80 minutes to spare:

Louis Theroux - The Nazis

Louis is an amazing documentary maker in my opinion and regularly places himself in situations nobody else wants to touch. At first I though the dude was just a shitstirrer, but he genuinely gives people a platform to espouse their views and challenges them when he thinks it safe and appropriate.

There are people in this episode who live in the US and teach their children, as well as wider members of their community, some of the primary tenets of Nazism, and the only retaliation against them seems to be segregation from the larger community, which seems to suit them fine. This suggests to me that there are larger factors in Adolph Hitler and his siblings being separated from their father (there's a sentence I never thought I'd type), and the children's mother separating from the father doesn't paint him in the best light either. I'm not assuming anything, and I'm not suggesting the dude's violent or mentally incapacitated, I just think there's more than the "weird news" angle that this guys keeps being portrayed through in the media.


----------



## Edika (Aug 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> As a "nearly jew" (because 90% of my family is jewish but my grandfather decided to marry a girl from Auvergne, go figure...) I still think tolerating this and making it allowable is what fosters new "fans". A good way to make an ideology disappear is...to make it disappear. True, some same thing might rise up on its own one day, but cultivating the memory only guarantees the ideology lives on. I take racism to be an acquired trait.
> Which makes me wish the people in Palestine agreed to my 100% working peace plan: separate all the biys and girls and pair them with a member from the other community. Next generation: problem solved. Sometimes sex can be the answer.



That's the answer I'd expect from a French man  ! 

Seriously though it's very difficult to make conversations about free speech and constitution especially supporting groups that if they were a majority would take away that right as well as other rights, mainly the right to live! I have the same opinion for religious fanatics and extremists in general. I know that the best way is to discuss with these people and let them isolate. This is the worst that can happen because up to a point it validates their worldviews (they are the chosen that understand what really is going on and are ready to do what is necessary because all the rest have been mesmerized by government/Jews/liberals/add whatever). It is easier to reach to the individual and make some progress instead of a group because we all know how group mentality works.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, I'm leftist enough to be off the US political charts, and I hold that you should fight your opponents with the same weapons they allow themselves. Arguing freedom of speech to justify a plea for denying freedom of speech to others isn't acceptable in my view. If you're against freedom of speech, I allow myself to deny it to you, too. If you use violence, I am not adverse in violence being used against you. etc.
Now if you just talk, well I'll refrain myself to talking, too.

That's the meaning behind "_Pas de liberté pour les ennemis de la liberté_" and I'm pretty sure quoting Saint-Just (the french revolutionary, not an actual saint  ) on a forum frequented by mainly US people can yield funny results. 



> That's the answer I'd expect from a French man  !


----------



## Valserp (Aug 13, 2013)

Liquid Rage said:


> authentic Nazi uniform from World War II and features medals
> ...
> I like the swastika. It brings me good luck, I feel, he said.
> ...
> ...



He couldn't be a bigger douchebag even if he tried.
Since we're all playing devil's advocate - is it not morally wrong that he is wearing an authentic uniform and medals? Uh... you know - like the ones that soldiers actually "earned" and wore and died with?

Yeah, sure, I know that the argument is whether or not he should be allowed to keep his children. But I can't focus on the concept, since my personal belief is that this guy should've been castrated long ago.

And yeah... he's got no job... he managed to make 3 babies in 3 year's time(that's one pregnancy after another!) and the mother of his babies left him seemingly not long after the ordeal. Quality parent material right there!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 13, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> (...)
> 
> The way I see it, if those of certain religions can preach to their children that gays are sinners who will go to Hell or that women aren't equal or that those who don't believe in the same invisible man in the sky are evil, this guy can have his kids. Lets keep the standards even.



I kinda agree with this. I mean, we non-Americans have to consider the premise that, differently from many other countries, freedom of speech in US also encompasses hate speech. If displaying a swastika and revering Hitler is legal, it strikes me as contradictory to disallow raising your kids under that ideology.

Although I can't say I agree with this degree of liberty, it's more coherent than in many other places. In countries like Brazil, freedom of religion grants a free card for hate. You can't really support Hitler or deny the holocaust, but call him a god and put the swastke upon an altar and you can go about spreading the exact same ideals - tax-free.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 13, 2013)

Folks need to start thinking a different way. 

This guy isn't a Nazi (well, neo-Nazi, Nazi fan, whatever) because he's an asshole just trying to "troll" everyone. Just like those who believe in certain faiths aren't doing so "for the lolz". He [they] genuinely believe in something to the point of a certain level of fanaticism. 

It doesn't exactly make him an idiot either, perhaps ignorant, but not all those with faith or certain ideals are morons. Certainly not saying he's the brightest, but don't just write it off as a personality flaw or mental defect. 

I bet at some point in the guy's life he was mistreated, made fun of, abused (possibly by a family member), something overall traumatic that caused him to seek out a source of inspiration/power like neo-Nazism. 

Doing things like taking away his children, calling him names, and wishing misfortune (things that actual Nazis did, ironically) isn't going to change his ideals, in fact I bet it will cause the opposite. 

Folks like this need to be pitied, and racism needs to be treated like an affliction. You need to fight the cause, not the symptoms. Pointing out the flaws of Nazism isn't going to do 1/100000th the good as simply showing him, and others like him, the good that's out there in the world. 

Also, lets get one thing straight, the adoption/foster care system isn't perfect and certainly doesn't guarantee that his kids will be any better off. Having grown up with some friends who were in foster care or adopted, it's just as much a crap shoot as getting raised by anyone else. Look up the rate of foster kids getting abused and/or running away. Not to say a lot of those kids didn't have issues, but taking them away isn't a be all end all to giving them a "better" life.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 13, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It doesn't exactly make him an idiot either, perhaps ignorant, but not all those with faith or certain ideals are morons. Certainly not saying he's the brightest, but don't just write it off as a personality flaw or mental defect.



That's debatable. He lost his kids and doesn't have a job most likely because of how he postures himself outside his home and still chooses to do so knowing what it entails. He even finds his swastika lucky all while having NO job and losing his kids (he's lucky alright ). If that genuinely is his train of thought then he is absolutely a moron.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I bet at some point in the guy's life he was mistreated, made fun of, abused (possibly by a family member), something overall traumatic that caused him to seek out a source of inspiration/power like neo-Nazism.



Maybe so, but everyone has to grow up and take responsibility for their past eventually. A huge chunk of my family was either abused or abandoned and they all had to own up to it eventually, move on with their lives and adjust to how the real world works. I have one uncle who hasn't been able to do so and at this point in his life it is his fault. Same applies to this guy or anyone else with a potentially similar past.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks like this need to be pitied, and racism needs to be treated like an affliction. You need to fight the cause, not the symptoms. Pointing out the flaws of Nazism isn't going to do 1/100000th the good as simply showing him, and others like him, the good that's out there in the world.



While fighting racism may not rid the world of it, in all honesty, neither will kindness for those who are already extremely racist. There comes a point of no return (age and extremity). It's a lose lose either way here. Now his kids may be redeemed if they happen to adopt some of his beliefs and kindness would definitely work as a remedy in such a case, but their father is past help. I'd be happy to be wrong though.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, lets get one thing straight, the adoption/foster care system isn't perfect and certainly doesn't guarantee that his kids will be any better off. Having grown up with some friends who were in foster care or adopted, it's just as much a crap shoot as getting raised by anyone else. Look up the rate of foster kids getting abused and/or running away. Not to say a lot of those kids didn't have issues, but taking them away isn't a be all end all to giving them a "better" life.



I'm a foster parent, have been dealing with CPS for 2 years and my nieces and nephews have been in and out of the system (and other foster homes). Adoption is actually pretty safe (compared to deadbeat parents and the foster system). The standards are fairly high compared to just foster care alone. If you are in a foster program the quality definitely varies though. There are checks, counseling, etc. though, so if anything were out of place it can usually get stomped out. Even the most well adjusted kids get messed up being tossed home to home though. As a side effect their behavior gets worse and the way they are treated in some cases too. Running away is a symptom of not understanding what is happening and wanting to go home usually. Abused kids don't think their abusive homes is an issue because that is all they know in life. They get ripped away from it and don't understand what is happening. It is not necessarily a symptom of a terrible foster home. The foster program I'm a part of is pretty strict and has some stringent guidelines to follow. Hell, if a kid starts attacking you there is even explicit methods you HAVE to use (as a last resort) to subdue the child/teenager. Then you have to file a report and an investigation begins to determine whether the right action was taken. I'm sure there are bad programs/foster parent out there (certain in fact), but there is a major misconception about what it is thanks to movies IMO. Most people just assume right off the back that foster care is terrible and worse overall than an abusive/drug addicted parent. That's crazy to me.

CPS has a spotty past. They have been both in the right and wrong before. No doubt in my mind that that is possible even here. CPS, when it comes to final decision, has VERY little say in the matter though. This is why some really terrible parents end up being able to keep their kids in the long run or kids end up back in CPS's hands repeatedly. The ad litem for the children has the most influence on the decision and the judge gets the final say on what happens. If the family involved has descent lawyers then they too have more influence than CPS in most cases. If the judge, ad litem and CPS all agreed he didn't deserve to keep his kids AND they have already started the adoption process then more than his attire is at play. He was probably very uncooperative in terms of classes he was required to take, he has no job and his home is probably a shit hole (since he has no job). Pure speculation on my part, but an article clearly written for entertainment purposes isn't exactly going to paint a full picture either.

In all honesty I think more is at play here than just Nazism. The only reason it is spun that way is because the author of the article clearly doesn't have all the details and an article about a Nazi losing his kids is a lot more entertaining than a douche without a job losing his kids.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> That's debatable. He lost his kids and doesn't have a job most likely because of how he postures himself outside his home and still chooses to do so knowing what it entails. He even finds his swastika lucky all while having NO job and losing his kids (he's lucky alright ). If that genuinely is his train of thought then he is absolutely a moron.


 
I wouldn't be so quick to equate a person's willingness to suffer for their beliefs with stupidity. By that logic, Ghandi and the founding fathers of the US were downright fools.  If anything, I would relate a person's willingness to suffer for their beliefs to how deeply those beliefs are held.



flint757 said:


> In all honesty I think more is at play here than just Nazism.


 
Yep. News media are businesses that exist to sell advertising, which is paid for based on the number of views. A story about a Nazi losing his kids gets a lot more eyeballs on the page than story about a just another deadbeat dad. Maybe I'm just a cynical bastard at this point, but I only see the media as sensationalizing and spinning their content as a means to drive ad revenue up, not to actually report facts that people care about accurately.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 13, 2013)

tedtan said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to equate a person's willingness to suffer for their beliefs with stupidity. By that logic, Ghandi and the founding fathers of the US were downright fools.  If anything, I would relate a person's willingness to suffer for their beliefs to how deeply those beliefs are held.



Nonetheless he isn't doing 'everything' in his power to get his kids back and whether or not it is an indication of someones strongly held beliefs it is still not a logically smart decision to make. 

Fair point either way.  To remain objective I cannot pick and choose when I feel it is commendable or stupid. 



tedtan said:


> Yep. News media are businesses that exist to sell advertising, which is paid for based on the number of views. A story about a Nazi losing his kids gets a lot more eyeballs on the page than story about a just another deadbeat dad. Maybe I'm just a cynical bastard at this point, but I only see the media as sensationalizing and spinning their content as a means to drive ad revenue up, not to actually report facts that people care about accurately.



Pretty much right on the money. It has always been that way to an extent, but it seems to have gotten worse. There was always a couple straightforward news sources in the past, but nowadays that is a diamond in the rough.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Nonetheless he isn't doing 'everything' in his power to get his kids back and whether or not it is an indication of someones strongly held beliefs it is still not a logically smart decision to make.


 
I agree. Based on his actions (at least as they've been reported), it's obvious that his Nazi beliefs are more important to him than getting his children back.




flint757 said:


> There was always a couple straightforward news sources in the past, but nowadays that is a diamond in the rough.


 
I know - I'm expecting the news media, even the credible ones, to look like the Gerry Springer show by 2020.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2013)

Valserp said:


> And yeah... he's got no job... he managed to make 3 babies in 3 year's time(that's one pregnancy after another!) and the mother of his babies left him seemingly not long after the ordeal. Quality parent material right there!



Yeah, and he somehow finds the money to afford these authentic Nazi outfits, and I don't doubt for a second he has plenty of real or replica Nazi memorabilia at home.

I honestly don't think CPS took the kids away solely because of the Nazi stuff, cause if they did he'd have a pretty damn successful lawsuit against them and it would cost the department plenty of payout money. I'm pretty certain they found a number of violations. What if he has a collection of Nazi swords/knives within the childrens reach? Or maybe a working Luger pistol... who the hell knows.


Rev.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 13, 2013)

As a Jew. I prefer that Nazi's wear uniforms.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> You're right. He does have a right to do what he's doing. He is protected by the Constitution. But what about the rights that his children have? Do they have a right to talk, hang out and be friends with other people who are not white? Him and his wife, or whatever, as adults, have already made their decision. They chose to hate people who are not white. They can do that because the Constitution allows them to.
> 
> The government doesn't care about them (Nazi parents). They care about the children because they want them to have the freedom to make their own choices in life. If they (Nazi parents) have custody of the children, they (parents) will make the choice for them. And that's to hate other people. That's why I'm on side with the government on this one. They are giving the children a chance at life without preconception of other people.



I completely understand this. But living near the bible belt, if i had a dime everytime i saw children indoctrinated with christianity and learn that gay people are evil, i'l have a lot of cash.

I guess since a large portion of the country are believers that gay people are evil, its ok to feel that way, but not that whites are better than blacks, latinos, ...ect.?

I think the problem with your point is that for them to judge nazi boy, they also have to judge ANY teachings of hate. And they are not going to start taking children from people that are christian and teach that gays are evil and immoral.

Also, none of these children i see getting taught religious believes to hate other people had any say so in the matter. They were chickenhawked from birth to believe that garbage. And while it sucks, its perfectly legal. And as messed up as it is, we have to let nazi boy teach his kids how he sees best in order to protect everyone elses right or just trample on the constitution with selective persecution.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 13, 2013)

Valserp said:


> And yeah... he's got no job... he managed to make 3 babies in 3 year's time(that's one pregnancy after another!) and the mother of his babies left him seemingly not long after the ordeal. Quality parent material right there!


You know, extremist christian circles would consider the 3 babies thing a good christian behaviour.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 13, 2013)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I think the problem with your point is that for them to judge nazi boy, they also have to judge ANY teachings of hate. And they are not going to start taking children from people that are christian and teach that gays are evil and immoral.



You gotta remember, though, that religion has a very, very big part in the U.S. government. The phrase, "In God we trust" is the official motto of the United states. The U.S. government is more likely to protect/give leniency to organized religon than to a parent who supports Nazism. 

The U.S. government already doesn't like Adolf Hitler, Nazi Germany, the Third Reich and of course, the Nazi dad we have been discussing. They already have enough reasons to make his life (Nazi dad) miserable since he is the product of a long history of what the U.S. government already hates.

Do I think this is fair? That the U.S. government is lenient with organized religon and not Nazism? Of course not. IMHO, if there is religous abuse/brainwashing, I believe the government/child services should step in.


----------



## wat (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> This is what he (the guy who named his son Hitler) said:
> 
> "I miss my kids with all my heart, he added. I cry every night. Theyre all I think about".
> 
> ...





Sorry, but being a Neo Nazi and naming your kid Adolf Hitler are not satisfactory reasons to take someone's child away in a free country. 
The fact that he has no job, however, that's something solid and tangable that can be used against him.

Neglect, improper housing, domestic abuse, etc. are the types of reasons why a parent would be deemed unfit but can't take someone's child away over extremely bad taste in a free country.


----------



## wat (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> You're right. He does have a right to do what he's doing. He is protected by the Constitution. But what about the rights that his children have? Do they have a right to talk, hang out and be friends with other people who are not white? Him and his wife, or whatever, as adults, have already made their decision.





The parents have the right to not let him hang out with whoever they don't want to hang out with and teach their child whatever ideology they choose.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 13, 2013)

wat said:


> Sorry, but being a Neo Nazi and naming your kid Adolf Hitler are not satisfactory reasons to take someone's child away in a free country.
> The fact that he has no job, however, that's something solid and tangable that can be used against him.
> 
> Neglect, improper housing, domestic abuse, etc. are the types of reasons why a parent would be deemed unfit but can't take someone's child away over extremely bad taste in a free country.



And chances are some of those or even all of those are the real factors involved. EVERY parent who has their kids taken away by CPS thinks they are a victim and that they did nothing wrong even when they in fact did. I have never heard someone involved in a CPS case honestly own up to the part they played in it all.


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 13, 2013)

wat said:


> The parents have the right to not let him hang out with whoever they don't want to hang out with and teach their child whatever ideology they choose.



They no longer have that right. The government took that right away from them (Nazi parents) because they deemed them unfit. Someone would need a really good explaination/answer to the Judge for him to give the children back to the parents.


----------



## wat (Aug 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> And chances are some of those or even all of those are the real factors involved. EVERY parent who has their kids taken away by CPS thinks they are a victim and that they did nothing wrong even when they in fact did. I have never heard someone involved in a CPS case honestly own up to the part they played in it all.




Of course. I mean it sounds that way since he doesn't have a job, I'm just saying that he shouldn't lose his kid for being a Neo Nazi.


----------



## wat (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> They no longer have that right. The government took that right away from them (Nazi parents) because they deemed them unfit. Someone would need a really good explaination/answer to the Judge for him to give the children back to the parents.



And what I am saying is hopefully, they took away that right based on something other than the fact that his parents are Neo Nazis and named their son hitler because that's not a good enough reason to take away custody in this country.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn, if not having a job makes you an unfit parent, there are gonna be alot of orphans out there

Just because you dont have a job doesnt mean you dont have money being given to you from any number or sources that arnt the government.


----------



## Overtone (Aug 13, 2013)

> I miss my kids with all my heart, he added. I cry every night. Theyre all I think about. If I eat a bowl of cereal in the morning, I see their face.



Sounds like time for him to make the switch from Rice Krispies to Cocoa Puffs!


----------



## mcd (Aug 13, 2013)

Now I see why my wife wouldn't let me give the middle name T-Rex to my son.

CPS would snatch him


----------



## viesczy (Aug 13, 2013)

If they're going to start grabbing kids because of a belief/dogma, why stop there? Religions next? Libertarian views? 

We are supposedly in the land of Liberty for all. 

That said, he seems a bit unseated and such... I'm just amazed that he found ONE woman who would let him put ONE hot one in her!

Derek


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 13, 2013)

Overtone said:


> Sounds like time for him to make the switch from Rice Krispies to Cocoa Puffs!



Truth be told, he already seems pretty kookoo for cocoa puffs. 
As far as I'm concerned, there's no law against naming your kid something stupid, so have at it. Kanye names his kid North, this nutjob names his kid Adolph; it's their constitutional right to do so. Obviously I consider naming your kid Adolph to be worse, but the point is that they both fall under having the freedom to name your children as you please.

Still I subscribe to the belief that just because you have the RIGHT to do something, doesn't mean that you should. Pity that he cares more about nazi fanboyism than the fact that his kid will be bullied and treated like shit all of the kid's life if this were to be allowed.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually don't wander around the non-music discussion threads, but I do once in a while. 

I don't live in the US, so I don't know how really things work in terms of laws, but I believe democracy it's the same around the globe.

The guy can do whatever he wants, he can admire anyone he likes, but none can take away his children. As long as though, he won't teach them or even better pass them racist/nazi ideas, conceptions, perception, etc for humanity. We don't need any other Racist animals ravaging this world. People suffered due to racism! I've seen classified videos from the WWII that honestly, that destroyed my heart on how cruel these sub-humans were. 

As for the name, if Adolph Hitler hadn't existed, "Adolph" wouldn't be considered a "bad" name, would it?


----------



## Valserp (Aug 15, 2013)

^ well yeah, but he named him Adolph Hitler - the full deal 
And he calls him Hitler for short.


----------



## Randy (Aug 15, 2013)

I will say, post World War II, there were a lot of "absolute" type rules/laws put into place involving Nazism (no memorabilia, no being named Adolph Hitler, etc) . Since the war and the Holocaust were fresh, it was pretty easy and popular stuff to push through. 

As far removed as we are from it now, I think most of us are applying these apparent 'laws of morality' to the battles we're facing these days (as was mentioned earlier, religious freedom, etc.) It's important to keep in mind where these beliefs came from (on our part) but it's probably more important for those that legislate to revisit things to see if they still hold water. 

I think the guy's a shithead and there's a lot of things both directly and indirectly related to his appearance/beliefs that seem to make clear he's probably a terrible parent; but that doesn't necessarily mean we should be invoking these archaic, formerly-PR-friendly laws to do something about it.


----------



## estabon37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Randy said:


> I think the guy's a shithead and there's a lot of things both directly and indirectly related to his appearance/beliefs that seem to make clear he's probably a terrible parent; but that doesn't necessarily mean we should be invoking these archaic, formerly-PR-friendly laws to do something about it.



The thing is, we don't know if such laws are even being invoked, because articles related to this guy are usually pretty low on actual details. Flint and Tedtan earlier talked about how the media is basically a medium for advertising dollars these days, and to an extent that's true (moreso in the US than countries which have at least one state-funded independently-managed network like the BBC). But articles related to this guy are worse than just misleading, they're ....ing "click-bait". Headlines were originally designed for newspapers to give you an idea of whether or not it was worth reading a full article. Now they're designed to increase traffic on websites that are visited by millions of people per day, people who can now choose at random the news they want to read without having to pay a cent.

How can we get as many quotes from Heath Campbell himself in the original post - each quote a headline in itself - without a single quote or reference from the Hunterdon County Family Court itself on why they won't let this guy have his kids? Put simply, it's because we wouldn't read the article, because it wouldn't be unique. That single court probably deals with a dozen families a day and there's plenty of laws they can choose from to try and get the best possible outcome for the children involved without having to invoke archaic PR-based laws. Campbell is presumably being held to the same laws and standards as every other family in the area, but with the added aura of cheap, shitty journalism thrown in for a good time.

It doesn't matter which angle you use to approach this case, all you'll find is a whole bunch of reason why Campbell's children are getting a shitty start in life, a problem which is being compounded by having it publicised worldwide for the amusement of people who'll for the most part laugh for five seconds at a 'weird news' article before clicking the next link.

Maybe I should just stop over-thinking this and ROFL with the masses. It'd hurt my head less. I put the smilies here, right?   Oh shit, even the smilies are pissed off!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 16, 2013)

estabon37 said:


> Maybe I should just stop over-thinking this and ROFL with the masses. It'd hurt my head less.


----------

